# New Art Nudes Forum



## MichaelB67 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi all,

Thanks to Photo Forum for the opportunity to promote other sites.  It's appreciated!

I just wanted to let everyone here know that after 6 years of blogging at artnudes.blogspot.com, I've started up a new community forum for photographers who specialize in fine art figure photography. 

It's still in it's infancy, but I invite you all to come check it out and join in with us.  Here's the link:

http://artnudes.blogspot.com &bull; Index page

Thanks, and hope to see you there.

MichaelB


----------

